# Antique pedestal fan repair help



## Smileyboy

I picked up a pedestal fan from a customer. I'm trying to repair it. I can get the fan to come on, but I can't find a fuse to control the speed. Can anyone help or give me some pointers?

I'm trying to find out who made the fan, when and any other specs. here are a few pictures.



































thanks


----------



## Smileyboy

1 more picture.


----------



## Smileyboy

I can't seem to find this fuse anywhere.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Smileyboy said:


> I can't seem to find this fuse anywhere.


 

that's not a fuse, it's a capacitor


----------



## 480sparky

Try a local motor shop. A well-stocked lighting retailer might have them as well.


----------



## mattsilkwood

GE made the fan, if I had to guess I would say late 30s early 40s. I've had pretty good luck with old fans, I have two that I saved out of a flooded basement. I cleaned them up and got them turning freely and they fired right up.


----------



## goose134

I love the blade guard. Kids' fingers be damned. You could throw a loaf of bread in there and slice it.


----------



## leland

Got no pics here.

But if I did I'm sure I would enjoy them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Maybe the red and the black coming from the motor are for two speed operation? You can probably find an AC cap like the one you need at http://www.surplussales.com if you haven't already grabbed it locally.

Sweet fan by the way.


----------



## MDShunk

Something's not adding up here. Modern switch, modern wire, and modern cap. I don't think that's an antique fan. I think it's a reproduction, or an old fan with a lot of modern parts. Even the adjuster on the pedestal looks wrong. I've never seen a vintage floor fan that wasn't fixed height, with no adjustment. I think someone took an old blade and guards and stuck it on a new fan.


----------



## Smileyboy

I'm not *that* old 

Thanks for the tips. I'm looking for capacitors today. It's a slow day.


----------



## Shockdoc

try a rotary fan speed control . I believe the red is the cap wire? tie them both load side of the control.


----------



## Kirker

Looks solid as hell... does it weigh over 50lbs? I mod'd an old iron lamp post to be a camera stand once... that thing withstood 60mph winds coming off the gulf... footage wasn't as cool as its pedestal.


----------



## drsparky

MDShunk said:


> Something's not adding up here. Modern switch, modern wire, and modern cap. I don't think that's an antique fan. I think it's a reproduction, or an old fan with a lot of modern parts. Even the adjuster on the pedestal looks wrong. I've never seen a vintage floor fan that wasn't fixed height, with no adjustment. I think someone took an old blade and guards and stuck it on a new fan.


I agree with Marc, Something fishy here.


----------

